

Bose Dynamic Automobile Suspension - mhb
http://www.bose.com/controller?event=VIEW_STATIC_PAGE_EVENT&url=/learning/project_sound/bose_suspension.jsp

======
frankus
It's an interesting area of research, but nothing especially new:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_suspension>

The trouble is almost always with how much energy these systems suck down,
typically increasing fuel consumption by 5-10%.

